# Genesis Flyer Rant!



## Plomax (8 Dec 2017)

Hi

I purchased a Geneses Flyer last week . There web site states:

"And, because we're nice you'll find options for fixed/freewheel setup straight out of the box."

However the fitted rear fixed cog is to thick for the supplied chain (1/8 v's 3/32). When I raised this complaint, I anticipated being told that you would simply swap the sprocket or chain and I would have remained a happy customer. Instead the Genesis agent for Scotland/Northern England has told my local supplier that fixed wheel bikes are illegal to sell and that they don't sell it as a fixed wheel bike but just a bike with a flip flop hub. 

So if like me you want a fixed wheel commuter bike.....don't buy the Flyer and expect to be able to use it as a Fixie - seemingly the FlipFlop hub and fixed sprocket are just there to add weight. 

To make matters worse, the supplied mud guards lasted one week of commuting in Edinburgh and now being replaced!!!


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2017)

Your local Genesis agent is a tool. There is no law, civil or criminal, which prevents a bicycle being sold with a fixed transmission. That's a made up excuse to save themselves the 68 pence cost of sending you the correct sprocket.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Dec 2017)

Did you hear the agent say that to your supplier or is that what the supplier told you? I think if you told the supplier that you want to return the bike because it is not fit for purpose, suddenly a new chain would be provided. It will cost him just a couple of quid. To be honest I would be calling him out on the bs he is giving you in public in the shop.


----------



## Plomax (8 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Your local Genesis agent is a tool. There is no law, civil or criminal, which prevents a bicycle being sold with a fixed transmission. That's a made up excuse to save themselves the 68 pence cost of sending you the correct sprocket.


Agreed - my local supplier, Ronde bikes, were equally shocked/disappointed in Genesis's reply. Have finally got a response from Genesis and hopefully being resolved.


----------



## Plomax (8 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Did you hear the agent say that to your supplier or is that what the supplier told you? I think if you told the supplier that you want to return the bike because it is not fit for purpose, suddenly a new chain would be provided. It will cost him just a couple of quid. To be honest I would be calling him out on the bs he is giving you in public in the shop.


Would normally agree, you are correct that I didn't hear the Genesis reply in person - however I'm a personal friend of the people at the shop so do believe them plus have literally just received an email from Genesis apologising and acknowledging that they should have just replaced the chain or sprocket. Will see how long it takes them to sort out - otherwise the dealer was going to sort it out themselves.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2017)

Does it state either on the website 

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/road/road-sportive/flyer/flyer

i cant see it , so i would be straight on to Genesis


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2017)

i have just e mailed Genesis re this and this is the reply i got

" Hi Martin,"

" Yes, the flyer can used as both fixed and single speed as it comes with a flip flop hub."
"However, we have noticed that in some cases the fixed gear sprocket supplied on the 2018 Flyer may be too thick for the chain. The single speed side is fine.
If you purchase a 2018 Flyer the Genesis dealer will be able replace the fixed gear sprocket with a 3/32" 17T one for you."

Thanks
enquiries@genesis


----------



## Plomax (8 Dec 2017)

Have now had a reply from both Genesis and Madison - who will be speaking to the agent concerned. Hopefully all is now being sorted :-)


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Dec 2017)

Get them to replace the sprocket, not the chain. The chain is a good one and then you can keep everything 1/32.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2017)

I've had my flier since 2015, I did the fixed conversion myself, it came as a single speed I brought the 1/8th chain and fixed cog and fitted it.


----------



## Plomax (8 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had my flier since 2015, I did the fixed conversion myself, it came as a single speed I brought the 1/8th chain and fixed cog and fitted it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 386403


Nice bike :-) Would have been quite happy to do just the same if Genesis hadn't sold it as ready to change straight over to fixed.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2017)

Yebbutt they know Martin will keep the value of used Genesis bikes buoyant when they come up for sale second hand. Gotta keep him sweet


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Yebbutt they know Martin will keep the value of used Genesis bikes buoyant when they come up for sale second hand. Gotta keep him sweet



i have queried quite a few bits with them over the years and they have always been spot on and a lot better than other brands


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Dec 2017)

Forget your dealer and go through Genesis direct. I have found them to be very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Venod (8 Dec 2017)

My used Genesis Flyer buy, now with a new seat and mudguards, think its a 2011 model lovely ride.


----------



## mjr (8 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Get them to replace the sprocket, not the chain. The chain is a good one and then you can keep everything 1/32.


3/32, you mean? Why would you want to? A good ⅛" chain like KMC B1 means more metal sharing the load. Even a bad one still has more sprocket to wear down.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Dec 2017)

TBH I'm not sure there's a huge difference in longevity between 1/8 and 3/32 transmissions.
Good that's it's getting sorted, although a shame it had to be!


----------



## Plomax (21 Dec 2017)

Still not resolved and the supplied mudguards lasted two weeks before snapping at the break bracket. Great bike to ride but getting increasingly frustrated with Genesis/dealer. Currently still not able to ride fixed and no mudguards - would buy my own but the bike is advertised as supplied with mudguards so currently refusing to.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

Plomax said:


> Still not resolved and the supplied mudguards lasted two weeks before snapping at the break bracket. Great bike to ride but getting increasingly frustrated with Genesis/dealer. Currently still not able to ride fixed and no mudguards - would buy my own but the bike is advertised as supplied with mudguards so currently refusing to.



You ought to get back in touch with Genesis


----------



## Cycleops (25 Dec 2017)

Plomax said:


> Still not resolved and the supplied mudguards lasted two weeks before snapping at the break bracket.


What else do you expect to happen at the break bracket?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (30 Dec 2017)

Plomax said:


> Still not resolved and the supplied mudguards lasted two weeks before snapping at the break bracket. Great bike to ride but getting increasingly frustrated with Genesis/dealer. Currently still not able to ride fixed and no mudguards - would buy my own but the bike is advertised as supplied with mudguards so currently refusing to.


If the 'guard is the same as supplied fitted to the Genesis Skyline, then no surprise that it failed, as did the one on my wife's Skyline. Just fit a SKS guard.


----------

